# Brew and Wine Supply



## TJsBasement (May 14, 2012)

Just ordered my first cheese making kit with no idea and Doug from Brew and Wine Supply was extremely helpful, even saved me some money by not ordering unneeded equipment. Thats good stuff right there.


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2012)

Doug is really great, so what are you going to make?


----------



## TJsBasement (May 14, 2012)

I ordered the Rickis Farmhouse Cheddar kit and on Dougs advice got some cheese salt and citric acid so I'm not sure but have stuff to make a bunch. Probly mozzarella to get started, I been reading all cheese post and see it's a good starter.


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2012)

That is what I did, made mozza, it gives you the gist of cheese making plus mozza is good, after that we did the farmer's cheddar, it you like cheddar you are gonna love this.


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2012)

and use Marburger's milk


----------



## TJsBasement (May 14, 2012)

I do like cheddar a lot. 

I'm not getting a cow, no you guys can't talk me into it, she is already kinda pissed about the grapes taking up too much yard.


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2012)

roflmao, just give her time, wait until she taste the wine and eats the cheese, then she will be singing a different tune. Just buy a milk from you grocery that comes from a local dairy like Marburgers, do you get that down there? Deans and United come from a variety of dairy's but Marburger's is in Harmony, so the milk is a little fresher than the other milks in the grocery store cuz they aren't going taht far.


----------



## TJsBasement (May 14, 2012)

I admit I dont do any grocery shopping so I'm not sure about available brands but I'm fine with going wherever to get milk. The shop that I work from is in Sharpsburgh so I'm around Harmony just about daily. I'm sure I'll find a good local supply.


----------



## TJsBasement (May 14, 2012)

Wow I miss read that Julie, read as Harmar first time round.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 14, 2012)

Don't make cheese - but I can agree with Julie that Doug is excellent to work with!!


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Don't make cheese - but I can agree with Julie that Doug is excellent to work with!!


 
Oh you will be starting to make cheese, lol


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 15, 2012)

TJsBasement said:


> I ordered the Ricks 7+ kit and on Dougs advice got some cheese salt and citric acid so I'm not sure but have stuff to make a bunch. Probly mozzarella to get started, I been reading all cheese post and see it's a good starter.


 
Gee, thanks guys...

You're getting the Ricki's Farmhouse cheddar kit. that will do actually 8 different cheeses, then the chemicals to make Mozzarella. there are a lot of items the same in the Cheddar kit and the Mozz. kit so we took the best route to go to get the most for the least amount of money.


----------



## TJsBasement (May 16, 2012)

Super fast shipping too, got my kit today guess I'm off milk hunting. I screwed up the coupon thing for mothers day so Doug put in some stuff to make up the difference so I have some H1 Herbs De Provence to play with too. Thanks Brew and Wine Supply. 

Yeah sorry Doug, I had that name all messed up.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 16, 2012)

TJsBasement said:


> Super fast shipping too, got my kit today guess I'm off milk hunting. I screwed up the coupon thing for mothers day so Doug put in some stuff to make up the difference so I have some H1 Herbs De Provence to play with too. Thanks Brew and Wine Supply.
> 
> Yeah sorry Doug, I had that name all messed up.



Yeah - Doug has brought a few items in just on request for me - good guy to work with..


----------



## TJsBasement (May 18, 2012)

Found some milk, The Springhouse in 84 pa, their web site says all milk is field feed grass on the property and hormone free. They have homemade ice cream and food/lunch line and cheese all that kinda stuff, not sure why I didn't remember about them having milk before we headed out for ice cream then the light bulb "MILK" so I got 2 gallons of whole milk. Cap says pasteurized and homogenized but no date anywhere.


----------

